# Gina: Hobbies and Critters



## Lycaste53 (Nov 28, 2011)

to start with: serpents in my mind (i like them in the natural habitat...)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

An artiste eh!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2011)

Very cool 'da is doch nix' !!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2011)

Very cool 'da is doch nix' !!! Jean

(What should be there?)


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jean,
the main question is: what is (real), not: what should be. Sometimes, we have the feeling, that there is nothing, which could hurt us or by which we are threatend. (´da is doch nix´). We moove barfooted through jungles. Suddently we remark, that there is someone, something dangerous. After that, we keep this danger in our mind and heart, the serpent, which we have not seen before, now is everywhere. We stop runnig barefooted. And than, after a while, we learn how to move, to make some noises by walking, to warn the serpents about our presence...
and then, we do it again (best case)


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> .... Sometimes, we have the feeling, that there is nothing, which could hurt us or by which we are threatend. (´da is doch nix´)........ Suddently we remark, that there is someone, something dangerous. .... And than, after a while, we learn how to move, to make some noises by walking, to warn the serpents about our presence...
> and then, we do it again ....



Ok...., I am still trying to agree...! Ok at least for the first one...! Jean


----------

